# Restored Plumb Hatchet for camping



## budnder (Mar 30, 2017)

My daughter mentioned she wanted a hatchet to use when she goes camping. She shares my fondness for vintage things, so thought she would appreciate it if I restored an old one, rather than Amazon her a new one. After a bit of research, I decided on a roofing hatchet, as there seemed to be some utility in having a hammer end for tent stakes and such. From my reading, Plumb was one of the respected brands of yore, so found picked up an old Plumb roofers hatchet head on ebay for $20. 

Cleaned up the rust and corrosion with vinegar and a wire wheel and it shined up pretty well. I put a new 25 degree edge on it with a metal file and sandpaper. Fashioned a handle out of a cherry tree that went down last fall, and finished the handle off with a couple of coats of BLO. I'd not done any leather work before, so the cover was a new experience, and actually not as hard as I thought it might be. 

Normally, I gather this type of hatchet would have a straight handle which allows for use of both ends equally. I decided to do a classic dog leg handle shape out of the cherry, because of the look and I didn't mind optimizing for the hatchet end. It feels good in your hand, in any case. One nice thing about doing the custom handle is it allowed me to make a smaller handle than what you could buy (my daughter is petite). It's a couple inches shorter and the grip is a little narrower than normal.

I'm still mulling over hitting it with a final coat of a BLO/Turpentine/Beeswax mix (is there a name for that?) for a little added protection and perhaps a wee bit of shine.


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 30, 2017)

Very nice effort to 'restore' and just as impressed with your skill versatility (leather, wood and sharpening). Your daughter will be proud of the gift and the effort that went behind your work.


----------



## Jim15 (Mar 30, 2017)

Great work. I bet she will love it.


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 30, 2017)

Fantastic job on the restoration and bringing that vintage hatchet back to life! Should be good for another handful of generations. Be sure to burn your initials or name on it!


----------



## Sataro (Mar 30, 2017)

Great job on restoring that one. Looks great!


----------



## luckyscroller788 (Mar 30, 2017)

Beautiful restoration. Cherry, although it looks really pretty, especially on that piece, but it really doesn't have the strength to last a long time with use, especially if one misses the piece to be split and catches it with the handle right below the head. Careful use though, and it should last a long time.


----------



## Skie_M (Mar 31, 2017)

I'll echo the sentiments concerning the cherry wood .....


Hickory would be ideal, Osage Orange would possibly be a decent secondary choice....


----------



## budnder (Mar 31, 2017)

Thanks for the kinds words.

Yeah, I wrestled with using hickory, which I knew from my research was recommended. In the end, it was the sentimental aspect of it being from a tree she knows from where she grew up outweighing the functionality. And, if it ever breaks, I figure I can always make her a new handle. I will say, I was cursing this cherry for being so hard when I was carving out the handle. The hatchet certainly won't see a lot of use, though, of course, it's just that single bad stroke that could do it in. 

I enjoyed the diversity of this little project. Youtube is a curse for encouraging you to take on things you've not done before 

For the sheath, I liked the look and simplicity of a simple "wrap" with a single snap. I thought the snap would be the hardest part, but it was actually the easiest, and it really fits well and is easy to take on and off. This video was my inspiration/training:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hqm6TdaN-i4

Oh, and I did stamp her initials on the leather directly below the male snap. So it's covered by the flap when closed, but you can see it when you open it up. I've seen videos where people etch things into the metal, and that would have been pretty cool to put something relating to her birthday on that. Maybe that's something I can challenge myself with for the next knife/axe project.


----------



## Jim Smith (Mar 31, 2017)

Very nice work!  As long as she doesn't lose it, that should last her long enough to hand down to her daughter or granddaughter. 

Jim Smith


----------



## Charlie_W (Mar 31, 2017)

You could have someone laser engrave the handle for you/your daughter. That could look cool with the right font.


----------



## Woodchipper (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## FourOaksCrafts (Apr 1, 2017)

Beautiful hatchet, and I like the leather work! I've never put together a hatchet before, so you may have motivated me to start one. What is the method for attaching the wooden handle to the axe head?


----------



## TurtleTom (Apr 1, 2017)

Great job, I've swung my share of those Plumb hatchets.  I've never seen one with a keen edge before though.


----------



## Ambidex (Apr 1, 2017)

That's beautiful. I'm sure she won't be felling any redwoods and I'd think it'd last for quite a while for camping use. The fact she knows the tree it came from will be with her forever. Very nice job!


----------

